# Would people be interested in Aquascaping/NA articles?



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Lately I've been thinking about starting a website dedicated to articles/blog posts about Nature Aquarium style aquascaping, equipment, ADA, and the such. Would people like to read articles about high-quality aquascaping?


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

yes, but who is going to write those articles? Is it gonna be original material, or a collection of things from the net. With latter you may get into copyright issues.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

alphabeta said:


> yes, but who is going to write those articles? Is it gonna be original material, or a collection of things from the net. With latter you may get into copyright issues.


They would be by myself, but I would give credit to all photos and videos I use and include links. Not sure about copyright, but hopefully if I'm giving the credit I wouldn't get in trouble.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Just get permission to use anything you plan to use (photos and the like) and you won't run into any problems at all.


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

i am not a copyright lawyer or something, but some issues can arise. 
the creative commons is a tricky thing, although great in the nutshell https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Commons 

generally speaking you should be fine as long as you give credit, and hopefully the worst is that somebody will ask to remove the picture/text etc. Usually, on reputable web-sites you will see a disclaimer 'can not be used without written permission from the author', which means that you have to contact the original source of the info for permission. 

If you start running adds and making profits out of the web-site, things can get much more complicated.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Just get permission to use anything you plan to use (photos and the like) and you won't run into any problems at all.


Do you think I would have to ask permission for things posted on forums and videos posted on youtube? I might just keep it simple like a blog style on tumblr if I'm going to run into a lot of problems with this.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

YouTube videos, not at all.

Stuff on forums? I'd definitely ask just as a courtesy. Almost everyone (I'm guessing) will say yes as long as there's proper attribution, links, etc. 

You won't run into problems. Most people in this hobby are understanding and just want to share.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

History of your own scapes also works quite well and you will learn more(and be able to teach better). So you can do a site that looks at those things or long term scape keeping etc.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok, I decided to make one on wordpress to test it out! Please let me know what you think, your feedback and criticism on the design is very welcome. 

https://naturesaquascape.wordpress.com/


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

youtube should not be a problem. even if you embed the video into your posting, the ad will be credited to the original owner (as far as i know). Some videos will not be available for embedding, but a link should be fine. 

With forums etc things usually do not get hard. Ya, people into the hobby are nice, everybody copies from somewhere etc, but, and always there is a but. Let's look for example at TPT. 
http://www.verticalscope.com/aboutus/tos.php?site=plantedtank.net 

In particular " Without limiting the generality of the foregoing you may not make any commercial use of such content, either alone or in or with any product which you distribute, or copy or host such content on your or any other person.s web site or FTP server."

or 

"All material on this site, including, but not limited to images, illustrations and multimedia materials, is protected by copyrights which are owned and controlled by PLANTEDTANK.NET or by other parties that have licensed their material to PLANTEDTANK.NET. Material from this Web Site or from any other web site owned, operated, licensed or controlled by VerticalScope Inc. may not be copied, reproduced, republished, uploaded, posted, transmitted, or distributed in any way. Modification of the materials or use of the materials for any other purpose is a violation of the copyrights and other proprietary rights held by the respective providers thereof. The use of any such material on any other web site, ftp server or network environment is prohibited." 

So, everything posted here belongs to TPT and at any moment, if they wish, then may give you call. Is that gonna happen? Probably not, but I am just saying, that the truth is not on your side. 

However, whatever you produce, it will be yours, and same rules will apply. 
I just want to make sure, that I pointed out to, by no means is a sign of discouragement or something. In fact, i am personally looking forward to such articles/posts. Starting a blog probably is the best option, and you can go from there. 

good luck.


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

BTW, i strongly suggest that you put a similar disclaimer, and copyright thing on your blog too.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Even if someone claimed copyright, it's perfectly acceptable to excerpt or link to material with attribution. Which is probably all that would be used anyway. Happens in media all day, every day.

And if using a photo owned by someone who posts it on a forum (with permission), there's nothing to really worry about.


----------

